# Greek Ibera Enclosure



## webskipper (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's the table I built for my 3 Ibera Greek Tortoise hatchlings out of a bookcase my Reptile Specialist shop was selling for $20. Measuring 60 X 24 X 9 inches it was a hard to pass up opportunity. Most of what I learned about how to equip the table is from a 20 year veteran breeder.

You can see from the final pics that it was dismantled and rebuilt it to suit the mission. The bottom shelf was re-drilled and the existing hardware reused to mount flush with the bottom to gain 3 inches of real estate. One of the middle shelves was prepared the same way so that all surfaces were finished that same way (no bare wood). Backboard replaced with 1/4Ã¢â‚¬Â plywood (go with 1/2Ã¢â‚¬Â). Rough side up for traction. Chips epoxied back in place.

HereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the fun part. All seams were bonded using 30 minute epoxy for a waterproof seal. The back board was washed with one good coat of diluted epoxy (diluted 50% with rubbing alcohol) just for waterproofing and easy cleanup. Two coats would smooth the rough plywood. Not what we want. All the other surfaces were coated several times with the Polyurethane. One coat was like furniture polish, the simulated artificial faux wood finish was restored and looked new. The rest of the coats are for wear and tear.

Table holding it all off the floor is just a folding card table.

Table Contents:

Flagstone stepping stones
Zoo Med Habba Hut
Zoo Med ReptiSun 10.0 lamp
Zoo Med Light Stands
Zoo Med Mini Dome
Zoo Med Temp/hydrometers
Zoo Med Eco Earth (Coconut husk)
Zoo Med Forest Floor (Cypress)
GE Reveal 100w Full spectrum lamp
All Glass Double Striplight
All Glass 8000K lamps
Fluker Jacuzzi XL
Flats of Dichondria


Temps near the basking rock are 85-90F. Nightime lows are @65F. Mini Dome is within a foot of the rock. Strip light is simply suspended from the light stands. Reveal lamp is there just for heat and the fluorescents are really there for UVB and to keep the plants alive.

The flagstone stepping stones provide tactile sensory stimulation (different textures different feelings) as well as a way to wear the claws and sharpen the beak.

The plant flats are watered outside and rotated with other flats. They will be divided into smaller containers so that there can be several plant varieties for food available.

Log hus are petty much stuffed with Cypress. The kids will flatten it out over time as they see fit. The log will work for some adults, just drill a hole and add some wooden dowel legs to raise it up.

Construction Pics:










Table pics (without Cypress):













Piggy Pics:








Somebody Had Ants In Their Pants And Wouldn't Sit Still

Cheers!


----------



## Candy (Jan 19, 2010)

That looks so great. Is that clover that you have in there and where did you get it from? Did you grow it? They have so much space to roam free that it so cool. You did a great job pat yourself on the back.  Oh yeah and the babies are just adorable. What did you name them?


----------



## webskipper (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Candy.

Dichondra looks like solo Clover leaves doesn't it? It can be used as a lawn in low traffic areas. There is a nursery here in Tucson that grows it year round. They say that 99% of the buyers use it for their Torts. Hmmm.

I bought 3 flats to rotate. Once they get mowed over I will plant some Broadleaf mix seeds using the soil in smaller containers.

Names? I can hardly tell them apart. We have a list of names though. I have a separate post about the kids in the Greek column. I'll post more pics there another time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job on the table.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice enclosure! You might want to sink the water container so that they can access it from ground level rather than having to climb up into it. The easier it is to access water the more likely they will.


----------



## webskipper (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes that is correct. I added a bag of Cypress and that did the trick. Plenty deep to stay burrowed.


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 20, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2010)

Good job, I really like your tort table . I love what you have in the middle, it is like a mini forest .


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the babies are so wee and winsome, they look like fairy tale creatures in an enchanted forest!


----------



## f burkart (Jan 20, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 21, 2010)

I love it!! Very spacious and I like the idea of rotating the flats in the middle. I might have to do something like that for my Russian!
Your babies are adorable


----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW! Very nice


----------



## webskipper (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's the pic that shows the striplight. Most of the plant growth is from the single GE Reveal 100w. The striplight now allows them to grow straight up. The kids run through the plants and eat and bask there. It's hard to see the trails and matted areas in the pics. Bath, sweeper brush and chopsticks make husbandry a little easier.


----------



## danieledwards2006 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great setup. torts are lovely.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a brilliant setup for such little babies! However, from my experience, they are going to get pretty low on space decently quickly. Are you planning on splitting them up into seperate enclosures? If not, how big is their next one going to be?

To see what I'm talking about, this is Novalee at 6 wks old (she looks here, roughly the same age as your buttons)




And here, in the same bin, at 6 1/2 months old.





I hope the visual helps you picture what you're babies are gonna grow into  I really do love this enclosure though! 

I'd love an updated shot now that the kids have settled in. I'm guessing that their patch of clover is not as pristine as it once was!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the plants that you have!!! Very smart idea!


----------



## webskipper (Feb 8, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> I'd love an updated shot now that the kids have settled in. I'm guessing that their patch of clover is not as pristine as it once was!



It sure looks like clover, just a solo leaf. It's Dichondria and many people here in AZ feed it to their Torts. The kids are learning to munch on it. I mean they don't seem to get full on anything. Munching all day as if the game was on.

With the constant watering, the kids cannot keep up with the growth. It'll top out at 4 inches.





Next year, they will get a 4X6 or the yard. 

The family is really getting attached to them. They say they are slow and don't do anything yet sit nearby and are transfixed when the kids move or eat. I caught the girlfriend talking baby talk to them. Ha ha gotcha hooked.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2010)

Where ya been? I've missed your posts. 


Yup, that's dichondra. The reason its growing so tall as opposed to laying flat on the ground is because it is light starved. It does well outside in the shade, but the house just isn't bright enough for it.

Your little piglets are so cute!


----------



## webskipper (Feb 8, 2010)

HI Yvonne. I have been very busy. Have not received too many post emails.

Starved? One 100w GE Reveal and 2 48" lamps (Marineland Daylight 8000K and a Reptisun 10.0).
That's good to know. I do not want to make the cage too bright.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's some pics of the new Super Table without the glass installed. Just an oversized version of the original above. Still have not decided on how the lighting setup will be. Mixed plants are days old.

96 X 48 X 12. Stand is 24 high. That's end table height. Perfect for viewing. Its fun to watch the little ones from a far lapping the perimeter. They don't seem so timid anymore now that their universe has expanded. 


















The entire interior was coated twice with Pond Armor 2 Part Clear epoxy. Exterior stained to compliment the furniture, and the stand was bake enameled to resist moisture.
A big thanks to Leer Fabrication, It's Finished, Custom Mirror & Glass, Pond Armor, and Anasazi Stone.


----------

